# How To Find A Good Marriage/Relationship Therapist?



## ptomczyk11

Hi,

I know having a good or recommended marriage/relationship therapist instead of just picking someone at random would yield a better overall experience, however, I have no idea how to find a good marriage/relationship therapist.

I live in North Jersey, can anyone recommend anyone around this area that you have been to?

Or is there a website I can go to search and read reviews on different marriage/relationship therapists?

Thank you!


----------



## ScrambledEggs

ptomczyk11 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I know having a good or recommended marriage/relationship therapist instead of just picking someone at random would yield a better overall experience, however, I have no idea how to find a good marriage/relationship therapist.
> 
> I live in North Jersey, can anyone recommend anyone around this area that you have been to?
> 
> Or is there a website I can go to search and read reviews on different marriage/relationship therapists?
> 
> Thank you!


You might have counseling benefits through your or your husband's employer. If so you need to call them first and they will give you referrals. This is not a recommendation but at least you know it is covered. A lot of people do not even realize they have this in their plans. We get the first 7 sessions free with no co-pay.


----------

